# Low Placenta - Vaginal Birth?



## kryskamp (Apr 15, 2008)

I have a low placenta, it's about 1.2 cm away from the cervix. My doctor keeps telling me if it doesn't move to 3 cm I won't be able to deliver vaginally... Has anyone had experience with this?

Mostly I am wondering if it doesn't move do I really have to have a c-section or is it just a precaution for the doctors?

And if it does move I should be completely good to go, right?

I am a little bit nervous and just want to make sure that I know what's going on so when the doctor tells me I have to have a c-section, I want to know that he really means it and is not just trying to comfort himself.

Basically, if you have any info about low pacentas and births related to them... please let me know!
I am due in November...


----------



## groovynaturemama (Mar 8, 2007)

the lower segment of the uterus will often times grow upward and carry the placenta with it. a relatively high percentage of women will have a placenta that is close to the cervix at around 20 weeks, and by 32 weeks or so, the placenta has been carried upward by the uterus. you are around 20 weeks, right? i had a placenta that was about 2 cm from the os of my cervix, and i never bothered with a follow up ultrasound, had a homebirth just fine, and didn't bleed too much at all. my midwife did comment on the fact that my placenta was still low lying after i delivered it and she looked it over. but, that being said, i had no complications whatsoever.


----------



## MsBlack (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm sorry you're having to deal with these scare tactics. No, there is no point worrying about placenta previa, at this stage of the game--extremely unlikely for your placenta to remain so close to the cervix as time goes on. Yes, it will rise as uterus expands, and as long as placenta is far enough away that you are not having any bleeding in the later weeks of pg, you and baby will be fine for vag birth. 2-3 cm is far enough away for safety--but most likely, your placenta will be further away from your cervical os than that, by 30wks and beyond.


----------



## lovingbeingmom (Jun 16, 2008)

It should hopefully move as bubs grows bigger. Mine did and they tried to scare me into saying I needed a C-sec too, but all was well in the end. Fingers crossed all is well with the next scan.


----------



## amyaebi (Nov 13, 2007)

The likelyhood of your placenta being in the same spot at term is next to nil. I had a complete previa diagnosed at 20 weeks (those are not likely to move) and by 28 weeks it had moved 7 cm. You can read my story on my blog.

Everything is going to be just fine.

Amy


----------



## Cheshire (Dec 14, 2004)

I had a low lying placenta until my 36th week. It was 1.5 cm around week 33 and by week 36 is had moved to 3 cm. I talked to a couple of different docs and they both said 1.5 cm is far enough away for a vaginal delivery.

Best wishes!


----------



## zoeyzoo (Jul 6, 2007)

At what gestation are you? Low placenta and previa are common at the 20 week u/s.


----------



## meganmarie (Jan 29, 2005)

Fact: 90% of placenta previa/low-lying placenta diagnosed at 20-weeks resolves itself before birth.

You have very good chances it won't be an issue. Think positive.

If your OB persists in using scare tactics though...maybe I would worry he is trying to set you up for what he wants to do. Any options of looking at other providers (especially midwives?)


----------



## jrabbit (May 10, 2008)

slightly different question - same issue. At 16 weeks, I was told I have marginal placenta previa, and we arranged to have another u/s at 24 weeks. Well, things are complicated now because we're visiting my mother at 23 weeks, and with the other two pregnancies, they arranged for a personal u/s at her hospital (she's MD in another state far, far away). I assume that she'll want to do the same this time, but there is NO WAY in he~~ that I'm letting anyone look at my u/s if there is even a remote possibility that they'll see the placenta as being a problem, even if it is extremely likely to resolve itself. I'm planning a hb, and she's freaked out enough by that. DH suggested privately telling the tech not to look at the placenta - haha, she's a friend of my mother! That would not work!!

So, I have 2 choices: tell her no (I better have a good reason) or arrange for an u/s at 22 weeks to check on the status - if it's not different, then I have to tell her no anyway.







My mom isn't likely to buy into the theory that u/s could be harmful, so I'm not willing to have an argument by even implying that. Personally, I wasn't planning to have another u/s after the 16w, so I'm bummed that I need one.

There is one other detail: the doc said no sex. My mw doesn't understand why, and I haven't called the office to find out what his reason is. I don't like making phone calls.

--janis


----------

